# Cat fishing on Ohio



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Lovely night on the Ohio river fishing now about 15 mins with 4 bites

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Just caught flathead 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Headin out to the local lake here in a few. Hope you luch keeps gettin better and mine follows suit!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Buddy using circle hook just had one get off. DAMN!!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I am try to get a better pic but it's not and just lost another fish on the circle hooks.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Here a good pic of the only one we caught but I had one get off some how and my friend had 3 get off. Maybe around 20 bites but some just hit it and quit it. 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7217/7179464554_57d8900234_z.jpg


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

nice fish... i wanna get out to the river soon just live so far away i have to make it a weekend trip


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

The key to circle hooks is to let the fish run with it until you feel the line get tight and the fish pulling and then set the hook. I have missed a lot of fish with circle hooks until i took that advice into consideration and i haven't missed a fish since.


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

the whole thing about circle hooks is you dont have to set the hook... let them bend your rod tip down and start reeling....


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea that's what he does but gets them in about half the way then they get off. I personally don't use them because I love to set the hook.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i personally don't use circle hooks for catfish because i don't thing their mouths lend themselves to hooking themselves like a hard lipped fish does. seems i get about a 30% or less hook-up as compared to a wide gap bait holder. but no problem at all using them with live bait for sauger/walleye/crappie/etc.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I know you're not supposed to set the hook with a circle hook, but setting it once you let them run and bend the rod improves the catch rate. Just putting out some of my advice and experience. Not forcing you to take it into consideration, but it never hurts to try something new.


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Try Gamakatsu Octopus Circle hooks. I use a size 8/0 for big flatheads using big bait. Never had a fish get off of these and almost 100% of the time they're hooked in the corner of the mouth. These hooks are so sharp and penetrate so well that they usually have to be removed with pliers. The best circle hooks on the planet in my opinion..


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree on the Gamakatsu hooks. That is all I use.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

In my experience on the Ohio I've found that when we get those bites where we can feel a fish on, then about halfway to the bank it mysteriously releases, we're usually into a school of gar.

The best way I've found to catch gar is to leave your bail open. Let them pick up the bait, run with it, stop, then set the hook (or just reel if you're using a circle hook) when they start a second run. Gar like to pick up the bait with their beak, move a little, swallow it, then swim off. You don't have much chance of driving a hook into their bony beak so if you hook them on that second run you'll have a much better chance of getting them in the mouth.

My theory is that you get them halfway to shore because they're so stubborn. I've seen them grab my bait in their beak then let go of it right at shore a bunch of times. They're fiercely competitive and I think that until they realize they're getting pulled to shore, they just think that another gar is trying to take their food so they hold on tight.

BTW, this is my first post in like a year, it's good to be back


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I've found with circle hooks you sweep the rod to the side. Don't lay into them like KVD.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

IMO Circle hooks are handy when it is time for a nap,, other than that I would much rather have the fun of slamming the hook home.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

how do i post athread and thread starter on here cat man


----------

